# Antivir Update tot?



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo, auf meinem Home-PC hab ich das kostenlose Antivir. Daß das Update bei der kostenlosen Version schleppend ist und oft nicht geht, war ja bekannt, aber seit einiger Zeit geht da bei mir gar nichts mehr. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2008)

letztes update am 23.06.2008 ... also geht wohl noch


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Jetzt ebend, nach dem x-ten Versuch ging es wieder mal. Find ich ziemlich arm, das das so schlecht geht.


----------



## Solaris (25 Juni 2008)

Deinstallieren und noch mal installieren, die Profiversion für 20€ pro Jahr ist auch interessant, geht immer und kann viel mehr


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Deinstallieren und noch mal installieren, die Profiversion für 20€ pro Jahr ist auch interessant, geht immer und kann viel mehr



Ja, die hab ich auf dem Laptop, da ist das Update auch nie ein Problem, aber da ich den Mailscann etc. nicht für die VM-Maschine brauche ...


----------



## Solaris (25 Juni 2008)

Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich auch das Antivier für Arme, dann wurde mein Laptop von vielen bösen Sachen überfallen und Antivier hat nix gefunden geschweige denn gelöscht. Jetzt hab ich pc-doctor von pc-tools drauf, find ich supi.


----------



## vierlagig (25 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Antivier



*ROFL* ...is dann wohl ein freudscher versprecher, wa? tut mir ja auch leid, dass mich deine fernwartung langweilt


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Auf meinem Laptop hatte ich auch das Antivier für Arme, dann wurde mein Laptop von vielen bösen Sachen überfallen und Antivier hat nix gefunden geschweige denn gelöscht. Jetzt hab ich pc-doctor von pc-tools drauf, find ich supi.



Ne ne, ich hab schon die Profiversion drauf. Sowohl die, als auch die Variante für Arme ROFLMAO hat mir aber schon gute Dienste geleistet. Nebenbei läuft noch Spybot S+D.


----------



## godi (25 Juni 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo, auf meinem Home-PC hab ich das kostenlose Antivir. Daß das Update bei der kostenlosen Version schleppend ist und oft nicht geht, war ja bekannt, aber seit einiger Zeit geht da bei mir gar nichts mehr. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?



Jep, jetzt habe ich auch mal nachgeschaut. Bei mir war auch das letzte Update am 22.6. Obwohl die bescheuerte Werbung nach jedem Updateversuch eingeblendet wird so das man glaubt es war erfolgreich wenn man nicht genau schaut. :evil:

godi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

siehe *Avira-Forum*, Beitrag von Freitag, 20. Juni 2008, 15:05.


----------



## godi (25 Juni 2008)

Zitat von Antivir:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> am Dienstag wird ab Nachmittag ein größeres VDF1 Update stattfinden.
> 
> ...



Etwas überlastet ist gut! ;-)
Ich lade gerade nach dem 20sten Versuch mit 7kB/s herunter! *g*


----------

